# NAS4Free FreeBSD/x86 bootstrap: BTX halted



## harmonitron (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm trying to run NAS4Free on a VIA ME6000 (VIA C3 processor) using USB drive for boot. I've got 512MB of RAM.
Here's what I get:

```
int=00000000  err=00000000  efl=00010246  eip=00027cbb
eax=00000001  ebx=00000000  ecx=00000000  edx=00000000
esi=00000000  edi=00000000  ebp=00094e7c  esp=00094e04
cs=002b  ds=0033  es=0033    fs=0033  gs=0033  ss=0033
cs:eip=f7 f1 85 db 89 c1 89 45-94 74 08 8b 55 18 89 32
       89 7a 04 89 4d 98 8b 45-94 8b 55 98 83 c4 6c 5b
ss:esp=fe cb 00 00 6d a6 02 00-b8 c3 ce 1d 00 00 00 00
       00 00 00 00 57 03 00 00-05 00 00 3e b4 cc ce 1d
BTX halted
```
Where do I go from here?

Many thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2014)

Remember that NAS4Free is not FreeBSD and may do some things differently.  Their mailing lists or forums will probably be more helpful.


----------

